
The Warp 10 Platform – Geo and sensor data - djulius
http://www.warp10.io/
======
mynewtb
> Complex searches like “find all the sensors active during last Monday in the
> perimeter delimited by this geo-fencing polygon”

That's like 140 characters in Postgres/postgis. It's basic stuff, nothing
_remotely_ complex.

~~~
hbs
I doubt you record all positions of a sensor updated several times per second
in PostGres.

And in case you do store all your time series data in PostGres, WarpScript can
still be used and retrieve data from PostGres.

